# Topics > AI in car and transport > Carpool >  Waze Carpool, Waze Mobile Limited, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Waze Mobile Limited

Home page - waze.com/carpool

----------


## Airicist

Waze Carpool

Published on May 16, 2016




> Waze Carpool is a community of drivers and riders saving the planet (and some money) by riding together to work. It’s a familiar community you know and the navigation expertise people trust. Count on the Waze community not only to help you avoid traffic but save time and money in the carpool lane!

----------

